# kein xorg.conf

## FrancisA

Hallo, etwas was mir nciht ganz eingeht. Seit längerem habe ich kein xorg.conf mehr (sowohl hier als auch in Ubuntu. Derweil geben so viele Anleitungen Empfehlungen für xorg.conf. 1) ist die irgendwie "abgeschafft" worden oder 2) muss man die bei Bedarf erst erstellen? mit Xorg -cofigure 3) wo weiß X sonst, welche Einstellungen es nehmen muss?

----------

## py-ro

Das Zauberwort heißt Autodetection.

Heute kann man eine xorg.conf haben, muss es aber nicht. Ganz neu ist auch xorg.conf.d/ 

Wenn solche Dateien/Ordner bestehen überschreiben diese die Einstellungen der Autodetection.

Bye 

Py

----------

## FrancisA

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Das Zauberwort heißt Autodetection.
> 
> Heute kann man eine xorg.conf haben, muss es aber nicht. Ganz neu ist auch xorg.conf.d/ 
> 
> Wenn solche Dateien/Ordner bestehen überschreiben diese die Einstellungen der Autodetection.
> ...

 

Asso, ja das xorg.conf.d habe ich schon gesehen. D.h. mit xorg.conf kann man default Einstellungen noch korrigieren (oder dieses neue xorg.conf.d)?

----------

## Josef.95

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Asso, ja das xorg.conf.d habe ich schon gesehen. D.h. mit xorg.conf kann man default Einstellungen noch korrigieren (oder dieses neue xorg.conf.d)?

  Mit beidem.

Für genaueres schaue auch mal in der 

```
$ man xorg.conf
```

----------

## mrsteven

Das hier ist z.B. für die deutsche Tastaturbelegung:

```

Section "InputClass"                                                                                   

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"                                                                 

        MatchIsKeyboard "true"                                                                         

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout"             "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"            "nodeadkeys"

        Option          "XkbOptions"            "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

Wenn einige (alte) Programme ihre Schriften nicht finden, dann kann etwas in dieser Art hier helfen (je nach installierten Schrifen halt anpassen):

```

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

EndSection

```

Mehr sollte aber auf einem üblichen modernen Desktop-System nicht nötig sein. Wenn doch - siehe Manpage zur xorg.conf

----------

